# Lexie has Parvo. :(



## lexie's_dad (Apr 16, 2010)

Well my beautiful little puppy that I've had for a week is now at the Vets with Parvo. Apparently the entire litter has it. Praying she pulls thru


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Geez..That really blows, I've been there with Visty our razorsedge girl of JDK*thumbs down* kennels..and she passed 2 days after first vomit it hits so swiftly have any pics of her yet..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

So sorry to read she has Parvo, so horrible so many have pop up with this dreaded illness lately. Praying for Lexie's speedy recovery, and hugs to you sorry you both are going through this.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how sad I'm so so sorry to hear this. I really hope she pulls through :rain:


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

i hope she gets better =/ were all here for you. Just stay strong.need anyone to vent to or to just talk you can talk to me or im sure anyone eles to.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

dang, im sorry


----------



## Redsrule (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm so so sorry to hear this.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going thru this. I know it's way too easy to get attached in such a short time. My condolences to you and my prayers are with you and your family that she pulls thru with a speedy recovery! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Awe I'm so sorry! But watch she will pull through you seem to have caught it early and did the right thing by getting her help please keep me updated.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

damn. sorry bout that. hope she makes it.
bleach the hell out of your yard and areas she was to kill it off.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

whats the latest health update? GOOD news I hope


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

So so sorry to hear this, how old is lexie?? Hate that Parvo!!! hope she pulls through prayers are with her... Keep us posted


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope she stays strong and pulls through for you please keep us updated


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my cousin had 2 of his pups get parvo.. luckily he caught it within the first day and got meds the next day.. they pulled through luckily.. $600 in meds.. he traded a pup for them..


----------



## lexie's_dad (Apr 16, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!!!! Lexie pulled through and is coming home today! WOOHOO!!!

Cujo's Mom - She's just 13 weeks old.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so glad to here that she pulled through. 
Now we gotta have a welcome home party  *throws confetti*
Wooo Hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thats great!! I have heard so many people say lately "the vet told me to do nothing" or "the vet said only give it water if it will drink" I'm glad to see there is still vets out there that will do some thing for you pup imho its best to force feed them and stuff them with liquids. congrats on your pup pulling threw!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wahoooo!!! HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE!!! m so very glad!


----------



## lexie's_dad (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! She's now snoozing in my Lazy Boy! LOL I've got like 6 different meds I have to give her for the next week but I'm happy!! She is definitely back to her 'old' self...as soon as we walked in the door, she started wanting to play with the cats. They, of course, were not amused! LOL I also 'lucked out' on the bill - only 900 bucks. Of course my pet insurance just HAS to have a 2 week waiting period for illness and won't kick in until May 1st....SIGH!!!


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

good news. happy for ya.

again, clean your yard with bleach, or any area, if she defficated there. this virus has the potential to survive from months to years and could pose a threat to future dogs you may acquire due to its strong survival ability.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooohhh she is still a baby..WoooHoooo... Lexie is home... Congratulation to you and Miss Lexie...


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Love to see pix of Lexie...You should put some pix up.


----------



## lexie's_dad (Apr 16, 2010)

Pics are up in Albums.  Lexie relapsed early yesterday morning. Spent the day giving her Pedialyte from a syringe and hand feeding small amounts of beef and rice. She pretty much spent the entire day sleeping, using me as a bed (I took a vacation day from work). By night time she was eating and drinking on her own again. This morning she came roaring back and is friskier than ever! You would never know she was sick! LOL


----------



## Ownedby7 (Apr 26, 2010)

So glad to see that Lexie pulled through.
I have 4 survivors and, believe me, I know that they appreciate it.
Good job!
Lots of luck.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

That's fantastic news!!! Glad to hear it!


----------

